# Flight alert/watcher



## travel bug (Apr 22, 2010)

We are looking to travel from Saskatoon to Panama this winter.  I would like to set up a flight alert/watcher that notifies me of when the airfare comes on sale.  I would like to use a Canadian site but have look at RedTag, Travelocity.ca and Expedia.ca but wasn't able to find where I would put in the criteria to have it search.   Perhaps I missed it but was wondering if anyone knew of any Canadian travel websites/airlines that offer this feature?  Thanks.


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2010)

If you create an account on Travelocity.ca you can set up FareWatcher, which will track airfare for you and send you emails.

Just log into your account and on the right of your account details, you will see the "FareWatcher" box.  You can then click on "Setup" and go from there.

Not sure if Expedia has the same thing.

Bev


----------



## travel bug (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re Travelocity*

Thanks for the info - I'll set it up.


----------

